# Just Call Me Grandma!!!!



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Everyone!

November 10th I became a grandma for the first time!!! Needless to say, I am sure you already know that I think she is beautiful, sweet, etc, etc!

Yes, we are smitten and love her already so much.

Mommy, Daddy and Baby are doing great!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw Marie, she's too cute for words. Congratulations to the whole family!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats Nanny. :whoo:


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ohhh soooo beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

How sweet is that?! Congratulations on your beautiful granddaughter!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Just precious! You must be thrilled.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

As the Grannie to 11, let me say that the first one is the one that steals your heart. She is lovely, I am so happy for you.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Grandma, the fun has just begun! Enjoy your sweet gift from God. They grow up so quickly.... She's beautiful!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone! She is just precious little girl! Kelsey Grace is her name.

Lonnie and I officially Kelsey sat today - she was just perfect. 

Could you all please say a prayer that the kids can move back home to Tulsa. They moved to Midland, TX about 2 yrs ago for a promotion and thought they would only have to stay 18 months. Economy and things with his company have made things a stand still. They are searching for something back home so a little prayer would be appreciated. If not, they are going to be having a lot of visitors (ME) often....lolololol


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations! She's precious! Love her name! Being a Grandma is sooo fun! I, too, wish our granddaughters lived closer, but it is what it is. My son and DIL had to go where they could get a job. So we make more trips to Montana! I quit my job earlier than I had planned and went to Mt. for four months to care for our oldest granddaughter when she was one so that her mom could do her student teaching.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh congrats on your beautiful grand daughter. I know how hard it is to be far. Mine lives in So CA, thank the heavens for the internet and summers we get her to ourselves. So here's hopeing and praying something will happen and they can move back to Tulsa.


----------



## Kati (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations! I became a first time Grandmother on October 4th. It's wonderful. Havanese and grandchildren make a wonderful combination.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations, Marie! Becoming a grandmother was the most exciting day of my life so I know how you feel - awesome! Little Kelsey Grace is so beautiful and I will be praying that she can move closer very soon.

Congratulations to you, too, Kati!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Congratulations, Grandma! She is beautiful. :angel:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Nana, your grand daughter is adorable!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations, Grandma!! :kiss:

Kelsey Grace is a beautiful name and she's a beautiful baby! And there's no doubt in my mind she will have a grandmother who loves her to pieces!

Hugs~~~
Kara


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Congratulations!! Kelsey is beautiful! I certainly hope they will be able to move closer to you. I have two grandaughters (the oldest is two today and the youngest is 5 months) I get to take care of them three days a week while their parents are at work and it is the absolute best time I've had in my life. There is a reason for the saying "if I knew grandchildren were so much fun I would have had them first"!! Enjoy her!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a sweet baby!! Congrats!!! You are going to love being a grandma!!! It is the best!!!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Congratulations Grandma. We became Grandparents for the first time on Nov.12th. 
She was 11 days early so we missed the birth but are leaving for NY Friday.
We are already in love with the little guy. I will see if Rick can post a picture.
Paula


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congratulations to you too, Paula!!! Kelsey Grace came 17 days early but we still made it in time. Sonya had a little trouble and they ended up doing Csection. They are both doing great!


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Congratulations Marie. I agree that the first one is special, but I now have 19 grandchildren and 2 great-grandchildren...and I am not old enough for Medicare!  My grandchildren are all over the country and 3 are in New Brunswick, Canada. Enjoy all the time you can get with baby Kelsey. They grow up so fast!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Congrats on the birth of your first granddaughter, no matter how near or far you are from her you will always as be special to her as she is to you.All our grandchildren are autumn born,one in October and two in November,I love the Fall season!!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

YAY!! Congratulations! She is perfect


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Marie and Paula -- Congrats!! There is nothing like that first grandchild. They are the one that gets to change your name from Mama to Nana - and cause tears of joy all day!! And you will never forget the first time you hear them call you by your new name!!!! You have some wonderful years ahead and I know that years from now you will still be talking about these times!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

And more pictures when you have a chance!! There isn't anything much cuter than a baby....or a puppy! But one at a time is probably best 

Kara


----------

